# Should I buy a Tiller handle, or a steering wheel?



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I am thinking about getting tiller steering for an SUV that I plan to order. I was wanting to get some opinions on the advantages/ disadvantages of tiller steering.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

less weight
less pieces
less hassle
more cockpit room
downside > no wheel and more work to control??
  -a


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

Less maintenance and less hassle is a definate plus.

Is there a big difference in weight with a small center console vs having a tiller console on the SUV?

I have heard that added weight in the middle of the boat and in the front of the boat such as with the 12 gallon fuel tank can be beneficial. IS this true ? or does added weight always increase the draft on the boat?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

the effects on draft will be very minimal. console weights wont vary much but its all the stuff in a steering console that add up...
-cockpit space is the main issue in a small skiff. weight in the bow will balance the draft and ride/ holeshot.
-a


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I had tiller on my SUV. It opened up the cockpit (which is huge) and I felt I had more boat control. I stood on the rear deck, leaned on the poling platform and run the tiller from there. It was a great vantage point. Plus with a tiller, there are less moving parts to break.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

> I had tiller on my SUV.  It opened up the cockpit (which is huge) and I felt I had more boat control.  I stood on the rear deck, leaned on the poling platform and run the tiller from there.  It was a great vantage point.  Plus with a tiller, there are less moving parts to break.



FYI, a few forum members that have center consoles wish they would have gone with a tiller instead of a center console.

Once you have everything set-up right in calm conditions you should be able to let go of the handle and the skiff will track straight. I think people who have a negative view of tillers as being "uncomfortable" may have run skiffs with too much torque steer which can leave your arm to be sore.

I also run standing all the time. In rough conditions I can hold onto my grab bar and in calm conditions I can just lean back on the poling platform.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Remember a tiller console is about the same size as a center console. 

All small skiffs are weight sensitive. Think about what you will have onboard including tanks, batteries, gear, motor, jackplate, etc. Balancing the load is key.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I've had them both, if you have the extra cash go with a console, on those long runs you will be much happier, the tiller turns in to a lot of work.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

etec tiller on my suv and i did not need an extension
alot more room---put a bean bag in the front and the wife is way happy


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

A great question, which I have considered for my next skiff (presently have a tiller). I like the area of the cockpit that the tiller frees up, but I have found the "elbos in the air" aspect of the tiller to be uncomfortable, and certainly would be so when running med.-long distances. I am about to get a tiller extension and a "sissy stick" which I am sure will be more comfortable, but will neccesitate the standing position. I "think" that (with at least 16' of boat lenght) "might" be the way to go and certainly would be for long running...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, demeterof, i'm kinda in the same position. I decided I'm just more comfortable with a wheel.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a Copperhead with a center console/wheel. Don't know much my thoughts would vary with the SUV.

Have always been tiller guy. Frankly, now that I have the center console and wheel I have noted that the back deck is more clear without having to deal with the tiller, I can have my wife sit next to me without the "duck, shift or lean" issue, and enjoy longer runs sitting or standing. Another plus for me is others who are not comfortable running tillers will run the boat with a wheel. Cockpit space is not different as I would have had a coffin box-cooler with grab bar and the Ankona console has a small footprint.

As mentioned by others, you can run the tiller from the rear deck, and to be honest, I appreciated the "macho" or "cool" factor of the tiller. That said, I am happy with my change to the console with wheel. Different strokes for different folks. Good luck, and either way you will be on the water!


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

I have had many many boats, tiller and console, 
tiller is good but just for a while. but if you want to stay in between maybe there is a side console option.

check this post

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327975657/13#13

.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> put a bean bag in the front and the wife is way happy


Amen....that is the way to go!


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a small side console on my waterman 16. it allows me to ride in comfort and there's plenty of room for dancing in the cockpit.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Imo you should take everyones semi biased opinion for what its worth. Spend a whole day on both types of setups fishing in your normal conditions and see what works for you. Both have their pros and cons. After having plenty of tiller boats and riding on my friends boats with steering wheels, im going to steering wheel! One issue i found with tiller (without power trim) is that when idling in semi shallow areas (1ft), having all the weight at the back really killed my draft, and my friends in bigger boats with consoles were able to go just as far as me. Well, until i trimmed the motor up and grabbed my push pole and poled from the bow.. ;D


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Im going with a tiller on my SUV


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I've owned boats with all 3 types of steering (Center, Side and Tiller)

I had a center console on my old Hewes 18' Bonefisher and it was fine.  The boat had enough room in the cockpit to not be a problem and sitting in the center is usually the driest seat on the boat.

My Carolina Skiff J-16 had a center console, but I always wished it was a tiller and set up with a grab bar and cooler set up.

I currently have a tiller Gordon 16' and I love this set up.  It is basic, no frills and light weight.  There is no way I would ever have a center console on a 16' HB Whipray or Waterman.  These boats were originally made for tillers or a small side console and 25 - 40hp 2 stroke outboards.  I guess a few peeps wanted them with center consoles, because they have made a few.  It appears to be the same console as the Marquesa and they seem way to big for the 16' skiff.

I also own a 16' Challenger with a side console and it is perfect for this boat.  A small, lightweight side console is barely in the way and makes for a wide open cockpit.

Opinion: 

A tiller is great for short to medium distances, but is not a great choice if you're making 15-30 mile runs on way.  It is easy to maintain and is the lightest steering system.

A side console is my 1st choice on a small skiff.  Your skiff will have almost the same space as a tiller. My side console is high enough to run standing, which is nice in shallow water.

I would only choose a center console if I had a larger boat, or if I needed more storage space than the front and rear deck provides.  There is not a lot of storage in a center console anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

> I've had them both, if you have the extra cash go with a console, on those long runs you will be much happier, the tiller turns in to a lot of work.


Flip Pallot begs to differ and only would use a tiller on a Microskiff!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

side console = trim tabs


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like my tiller copperhead it is alot better for me my last boat was a roberts center console and after long runs it killed my back but I'm 6 4 and had to lean over to drive standing or sitting love the tiller less weight and wide open and less to buy and maintain


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

center console all the way all day.

you have the wheel to hold onto a throttle your electronics and everything right infront of you. You can sit down and run... or stand up and run. you dont have to do the "twist" when holding the tiller and looking fowards.. you dont have to go into neutral and shift with the other hand while being turned around... "coming into a ramp on a strong tide and cross wind can make for some "think fast" moves. some of which cannot be made in the time it takes to turn around and shift into reverse. 

i like to make long runs or just go for a boat rides sometimes... and a tiller motor would really suck on long runs. always have to hold onto the grip and twist.. no thanks.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

> > I've had them both, if you have the extra cash go with a console, on those long runs you will be much happier, the tiller turns in to a lot of work.
> 
> 
> Flip Pallot begs to differ and only would use a tiller on a Microskiff!


Really?










LOL!  Love these discussions!!  I don't think there is any absolute - what we like today may be different next year.  Like said before - get out if you can with both for a day and see how it fits with what you do.

My previous post is pro-wheel after being tiller...it works best for me now.  Who knows, maybe my next boat in the bragging section will be a tiller


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Where will you be fishing? If all my fishing was in protected water I would have opted for a tiller. But I often cross 12-16 miles of open water and while I will never leave into snotty seas I often run back in nasty conditions. Would never want to run a tiller in those crossings.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a first gen copperhead with a tiller and center consel. TBH, part of the reason it was purchase was that it was cheaper (interms of the motor and the set-up) and it was less to worry about for moving part. I have run 100+ mile days with it and it's perfectly comfortable to me. I almost always run standing, but if I feel lazy I can sit down and put the tiller under my armpit and just relax. So for me the tiller works great.

HOWEVER, if I got a new boat I'd REALLY consider a side consel. My main problem with the tiller is only one person can be in the back or you can't turn the boat (and not turning the boat is the number one cause of crashing ;D) If I had a side consel I could sit atleast two people comfortably in the back.

So simplicity and cost? Tiller

Comfort and extra sitting room? Side consel


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

PANDION IS RIGHT.this is a great point, on the "not able to turn with two people in the back"

also, And i think is the biggest issue with tiller ,for me atleast is.

when im running and have another person in the boat , he has to seat in the cooler in the center of the boat.. Visibility for me at this point is bad,, and i mean bad! , solution would be to mover the center cooler to the side but then you cant walk arround the boat, so its a give and take.

on my previous j16 that i had , I had a center console and my seat is the cooler, beeing that the cooler is more to the center of the boat , having two people seat in it while running ,the weight distribution is not a  problem and the boat used to get out of the hole and plane very nice.

having that experience in the past, made not doubt to swithc to console again in my present j16.
unfortunatly side console is out of the question on the j16 but if its possible on the cooperhean or suv, I would really think hard on getting side console.

.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

I am currently having a Genesis 16' Tunnel skiff built by Boggy Creek. I am going with a tiller. I have been doing some research on hydraulic steering assistance with a tiller. It is about $1,100 made by Titan. If it works like the video I see no downside with a tiller.

What do y'all think. Please give me your thoughts.

http://www.titantiller.com/




http://www.titantiller.com/


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

> > > I've had them both, if you have the extra cash go with a console, on those long runs you will be much happier, the tiller turns in to a lot of work.
> >
> >
> > Flip Pallot begs to differ and only would use a tiller on a Microskiff!
> ...



Hey,

I said Microskiff. That is an 18' Gordon.

All his skiffs pre-Gordon were tillers. Gladeskiff, Whipray and 16' and 18' HB Watermans.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

In reality if you own a small skiff if it's tiller or center console it's pretty much a 2 person skiff with the driver in the rear and the other person in front.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Stick steer


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Stick steer


You're an ass! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> > > > I've had them both, if you have the extra cash go with a console, on those long runs you will be much happier, the tiller turns in to a lot of work.
> > >
> > >
> > > Flip Pallot begs to differ and only would use a tiller on a Microskiff!
> ...


Actually, it's a 16 waterman.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What you want is center console just wide enough to get your wheel and controls on and just tall enough to drive comfortably standing. Sitting down and driving any low deck mostly flat bottom boat will be uncomfortable with center, side or tiller.

That or a stick steer especially if you fish alone most of the time.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Stick steer


We're supposed to be helping the poor guy, not confusing him! 

Actually I always thought stick steering looked kinda fun. I picture myself sitting in the dead middle of a boat going at insanely fast speeds.....Anyway, it's an option. Some of the Gheenoes with it seem to balance out very nicely.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I fish my local lake 100+ days a year, 99% by myself from a stick steer boat. I have everything right by me, motor control, steering, Trolling motor deploy/stow, live well, and electronics, No need to move from front to back of boat when changing locations, and boat is balanced. Now the down side of stick steer is when it is rough, take much more splashing. If the boat is narrow it is hard to get to back of boat. 

So in my ocean skiff I prefer a narrow CC and my lake boat I prefer Stick steer.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had both a tiller copperhead and now a center console copperhead. I loved my tiller in calm days. Rough days made it a little tougher. My Strongarm products tiller extension made it a breeze to run. Very very comfortable. But once I got my prop cupped, it became harder. In those winter days where I would run 60 to 80 miles round trip in 20+mph winds made it tough. 

I went with a center console now which I love. But I still miss my tiller skiff. 
I'm already plotting a second skiff that will be tiller. On those slick glass days I liked running standing on the back deck leaning on the poling platform. It really allows one to spot schools of fish from a ways away. But ultimately, I'm happy with my decision of going CC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

> > > > > I've had them both, if you have the extra cash go with a console, on those long runs you will be much happier, the tiller turns in to a lot of work.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Flip Pallot begs to differ and only would use a tiller on a Microskiff!
> ...



Your right it's 16' Waterman. I guess when you are given a demo every 3 months your sponsor would like to sell some consoles as well. I wonder how that Waterman worked out? Looks way too azz heavy in the rear.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

/\  Hey Nut, did not mean to be a smart a$$ with that pic or derail the OP thread...just playing with ya!  I would bet his current skiff is a tiller!  Like I told ya, love your set-up - I would look really hard at something like yours if I were getting an SUV.  Tillers are great for small boats, was just suprised how much I like the cc/wheel.  Must be getting old  

Hope the OP gets a chance to run both!!


----------

